# The CAF's view on Thoracic Outlet Syndrome.



## J-Copps (12 Nov 2015)

Hello,

I have an upcoming medical exam for an Intelligence Officer position.

Just a few months ago I was diagnosed with some called 'thoracic outlet syndrome'. It basically means my top rib crushes my veins in my shoulder and has caused a DVT (clot). I am on thinners now and was before for the same issue (before it was diagnosed). The treatment is simple, they remove my top rib and I shouldn't have any more problems. Apparently, the surgery has been done on olympic athletes before without any recurrence.

My question is whether or not this will be a problem for recruiters/medical exam. The idea is that once I have the surgery, I will be off blood thinners and won't have to go back on them again.

Is my bast clotting issue a problem despite the cause being fixed (and a strong assurance that it will not occur again)?

Thanks, 

J.


----------



## mariomike (12 Nov 2015)

J-Copps said:
			
		

> My question is whether or not this will be a problem for recruiters/medical exam.



We can't give medical advice. Best to contact Recruiting.

You may find this of interest,

Canadian Armed Forces Medical Standards 
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/index.page


----------



## J-Copps (12 Nov 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Best to contact Recruiting.
> 
> You may find this of interest,
> 
> ...



Thanks. I have gone through that before. Unfortunately there are few specifics. Technically it shouldn't be a problem as I will be back to full health (minus one silly little rib). Hoping someone has more experience/thoughts. Will go to recruiter anyways - just testing the waters.


----------



## mariomike (12 Nov 2015)

J-Copps said:
			
		

> Thanks. I have gone through that before. Unfortunately there are few specifics. Technically it shouldn't be a problem as I will be back to full health (minus one silly little rib). Hoping someone has more experience/thoughts. Will go to recruiter anyways - just testing the waters.



I do not believe thoracic outlet syndrome has been discussed on here. 

There was this however,

"I do not have thoracic outlet syndrome (I believe)."
 http://army.ca/forums/threads/116717.0

Good luck on your medical!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (12 Nov 2015)

J-Copps said:
			
		

> . . . Technically it shouldn't be a problem as I will be back to full health (minus one silly little rib). . . .



Technically, it does create a problem, for you, not for the CF because if you don't meet enrolment standards, they simply won't enrol you.  I get the impression that your enrolment medical is scheduled before you will have an opportunity to have the proposed surgery.  If that is so, then the medical category that is assigned to you as a result of that medical assessment will be based on your state of health on the day that you are examined and any possible future medical interventions will have no bearing on the medical category assigned you.  Once you do have that surgery and your health condition stabilizes, it is possible to be re-assessed.  Any delay while you sort out your medical condition (if said condition means you do not meet the CEMS) is your problem, not the CFs.


----------



## J-Copps (12 Nov 2015)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Technically, it does create a problem, for you, not for the CF because if you don't meet enrolment standards, they simply won't enrol you.  I get the impression that your enrolment medical is scheduled before you will have an opportunity to have the proposed surgery.  If that is so, then the medical category that is assigned to you as a result of that medical assessment will be based on your state of health on the day that you are examined and any possible future medical interventions will have no bearing on the medical category assigned you.  Once you do have that surgery and your health condition stabilizes, it is possible to be re-assessed.  Any delay while you sort out your medical condition (if said condition means you do not meet the CEMS) is your problem, not the CFs.



Thank you.

The truth is I have no idea when my medical will be at this point. Just got notice the other day. I have a consult with the Dr. in a week.

Hopefully I get that surgery in early!


----------

